# Books



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Just reading another thread that, was transgressing ... and I thought I would start a thread a books, relating to Cairo - Egypt - Middle East etc alot of books can give you an insight into the local culture and history.
To start the ball rolling...

As mention by MaidenScotland
*Taxi - Khaled Al Khamissi*
Taxi brings together 58 fictional dialogues with Cairo cabbies recreated from the authors own experience of transversing the city. It takes the reader on a roller - coaster of emotions as bumpty and noisy as the citys potholed and chaotic streets.
_"Taxi's brilliance is that it captures the point at which cabs cease to be just a means of transportation and instead become a space for debate and exchange"_ - Foreign Policy 

A great insight in petty and daily frustrations of Cairo


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> Just reading another thread that, was transgressing ... and I thought I would start a thread a books, relating to Cairo - Egypt - Middle East etc alot of books can give you an insight into the local culture and history.
> To start the ball rolling...
> 
> As mention by MaidenScotland
> ...


Good idea NZ

As I said, I enjoyed Khul-Khaal, Five Egyptian Women Tell Their Stories - Nayra Atiya which was a fascinating insight into the lives of working class Egyptian women.

The Yacoubian Building by Alaa Al-Aswany is also a good read. It's a novel set in downtown Cairo and is a contraversial portrayal of Egyptian society. It has been translated into English but I believe it was the best selling Arabic novel in 2002 and 2003 and has subsequently been made into a film.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Another good read of late

*The Cairo House - Samia Serageldin*
_"The post war history of Egypt is skillfully woven into this evocative first novel's portrayal of a wealthy Cairo's family's susceptibility to the winds of political change... Serageldin's richly observed study of a familyand culture in transition and crisis suceeds both as a Proustian reminisence and a telling exploration of the ambiguities of status, loyalty and belonging."_ - Kirkus Reviews

_"Beautifully written, haunting and evocative ..... A bittersweet reflection on the abilityto feel comfortable in many cultures but at home in none. Serageldin's command of the cultural and linguistic layers of her narrative is masterful."_ - Topical Tip World

A women of many skins returns to modern Cairo to peel back layers to understand who she is, an insight into post war Cairo and Anwar Sadat's Egypt of her youth.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

I am working up to tackling the Cairo Trilogy - has anyone tried it?


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

Where is a good bookstore to find these titles?? Preferably near Al Rehab or Heliopolis if anyone knows of anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

I go to Diwan- they have a branch in heliopolis: Visit us | Diwan Bookstore

There are also some bookstores in Citystars.

I love browsing round the bookshop at AUC as well - not sure if it has stayed downtown or moved to the new campus.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

I like El Shorouk Bookstores, as they are also publishers/distributors of books like *Taxi-Khaled al Khammissi*. They have good selection of English books.
They have bookhops in City Stars, and 15 Baghdad St Korba Heliopolis, place others check there website ??? ?????? | ?????? ???????? www dot shorouk dot com


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Is Volume 1 a decent bookstore? It's in Maadi Degla.


----------

